# Help with Hemoccult Coding



## ChattRiskCoder (Feb 8, 2010)

What Hemoccult Codes should we bill to Medicare when sending 3 cards home with the patient?  Would I use the 82272 for Medicare also?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, 
Amanda


----------



## j.berkshire (Feb 8, 2010)

There are screening and diagnostic FOB tests, and each is described by being either guaiac based or immunoassay.
82270: Screening, guaiac based
G0328: Screening, immunoassay based
82272: Diagnostic, guaiac based (3-test card or from digital rectal exam), symptomatic patient
82274: Diagnostic, immunoassay based

See "CPT Assistant," April 2008, page 5 and CMS's IOM-04, Chapter 18, Section 60.

These are CLIA-waived tests, so a CLIA # is required for claim submission as is an order. 82274 and G0328 need the CLIA modifier, QW. Medicare will pay a screening FOB every year for a beneficiary beginning at age 50.


----------



## cedwards (Aug 17, 2011)

Can you bill the 82272 X 3 when the pt completes 3 cards at home for diagnostic purposes?


----------



## sbottoms (Jul 19, 2013)

*coding auditor*

82272 has an MUE of 1.


----------



## darmobsi (Jul 24, 2013)

*82274*

We are suddenly getting denials from Medicare for "frequency" when we bill with dx iron deficiency anemia.  Patient has not been billed for 82274 before.  Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------

